# Heute 18 Uhr: Transformers 3 - Live Stream von der Berliner Premiere



## Avenger2010 (25 Juni 2011)

Heute findet in Berlin die Premiere zu Transformers 3: Dark of the Moon statt und dazu habe ich die folgende Seite gefunden, die die Premiere per Livestream überträgt!

*Transformers 3 Premiere in Berlin – Livestream - Aktuelle Hollywood und Film News*

So wie versprochen werden dort die Transformers Stars über den roten Teppich in Berlin am Sonycenter laufen.

Ich bin mal gespannt und werde es mir angucken!


----------



## Tokko (25 Juni 2011)

Avenger2010 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich bin mal gespannt und werde es mir angucken!



Und ich bin mal auf die Bilder des Events gespannt.:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (25 Juni 2011)

Also ich bin vor allem mal auf die weiblichen Darstellerinnen gespannt


----------



## beachkini (25 Juni 2011)

Zur Europapremiere kommen unter anderem: Regisseur Michael Bay, Produzenten Lorenzo di Bonaventura sowie die Stars Shia LaBeouf, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Josh Duhamel, Patrick Dempsey, Tyrese Gibson und John Malkovich. Als besonderen “Ehrengast” wird auch Bumblebee erwartet, sowohl in voller sechs Meter Lebensgröße und als Auto.

+++ 17.22 Uhr: Gerade ging die Pressekonferenz von Transformers 3 zu Ende. Die Stars bereiten sich nun auf ihren großen Auftritt vor. Um ca. 18 Uhr geht es hier dann richtig los – mit Livestream!


mal sehn, was rosie diesmal trägt


----------



## Mantis (25 Juni 2011)

Kommt ja eh nichts vernünftiges in der Glotze.

Also werde ich es mir mal gönnen.


----------



## Muli (25 Juni 2011)

Geht los


----------



## maierchen (26 Juni 2011)

habs verpasst


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2011)

Den Livestream hab ich zwar verpasst, aber der Trailer entschädigt


----------

